# Look ErgoPost 2 or 4 Minimum Setback Measurement



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi!

Can anybody out there who owns either the ErgoPost 2 or 4 tell me what the minimum setback measurement for either post is? Researching the posts is a bit confusing when reading the tec specs. I'm looking for the least amount of setback I can get. My Campy Record post has a bit too much setback with its 25mm. If you out there [email protected], do you know?

Thanks,


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have both, though I am only using the 4. I would recommend the 4 if you can get it. It is a much nicer design. I had to switch my ergo 2 out because the bolt on top is pooly designed and hits the bottom of an SLR saddle. The 4 is 50g lighter too.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Spoakyload,


Thanks for the inout on the Ergo 2 and a SLR. I running an SLR and I would have been a bit fustrated if it would not install properly on the Ergo 2.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I have to agree, the Ergo 4 is a much better design. My old Ergo 2 was replaced with the 4 and the 2 is now mounted to my girlfriend's bike. A word of advice - clamp those suckers down as the saddle has a tendency to slide back mid ride if you don't have it adequately tightened. 

As far as the setback, you should be alright. The minimum setting is only a slight setback and looks like it may only be about 10mm or so. I didn't take measurements though.


----------



## m-schumacher (Feb 28, 2007)

wuggabugga said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anybody out there who owns either the ErgoPost 2 or 4 tell me what the minimum setback measurement for either post is? Researching the posts is a bit confusing when reading the tec specs. I'm looking for the least amount of setback I can get. My Campy Record post has a bit too much setback with its 25mm. If you out there [email protected], do you know?
> 
> Thanks,


 As far as I know, minimum setback for ergopost2 is 25mm. You can choose from 3 different setback settings. As for the ergopost4, I'm not sure but the main difference being the setback adjustment on the 4 is infinite, unlike w/ the 2, there are only 3 settings. Why don't you just get an fsa seatpost, they come in 0 setback, or a use alien seat post. As fas as I know, they have 15mm setback accdg. to their website.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 

However, I found a source that has some of the NOS Look Carboposts with zero setback at a low price.


----------

